# Seltenes Angelreittier: Meeresschildkröte?



## DANYDEDR (16. April 2009)

Moin, wollt mal wissen, ob die Meeresschildkröte mit 60% das sehr seltene Reittier sein soll. Weil wenn, wärs ja bissle fad, erstmal direkt im 1. Vorkommen im Meer bekommen und dann sieht das Vieh nu auch nich grad wirklich Stylo aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. April 2009)

ich find es hat styl unser MT hat es beim angeln als er daily machte bekommen...

Ausserdem ist es ein wassermount^^


----------



## jase03 (16. April 2009)

bild plz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der ganz neue (17. April 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Moin, wollt mal wissen, ob die Meeresschildkröte mit 60% das sehr seltene Reittier sein soll. Weil wenn, wärs ja bissle fad, erstmal direkt im 1. Vorkommen im Meer bekommen und dann sieht das Vieh nu auch nich grad wirklich Stylo aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo genau hast du das gefangen??
Muß man dafür in Schwärmen fischen, oder geht das auch ohne daß man in einen Schwarm wirft??

MfG


----------



## cM2003 (17. April 2009)

http://static.wowhead.com/uploads/screensh...rmal/125275.jpg

Very rarely caught from any pool in Northrend.


----------



## Scaluna (19. April 2009)

boohhaaa is der sweet.....haben!!!!
Seit wann gibts den?


----------



## Daretina (19. April 2009)

seit 3.1


----------



## DLo (19. April 2009)

wie is das gemeint mit "Wassermount"?
Alle Reittiere können ab 3.1 schwimmen, falls du das meinst^^


----------



## Kizna (19. April 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Moin, wollt mal wissen, ob die Meeresschildkröte mit 60% das sehr seltene Reittier sein soll. Weil wenn, wärs ja bissle fad, erstmal direkt im 1. Vorkommen im Meer bekommen und dann sieht das Vieh nu auch nich grad wirklich Stylo aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich mal sagen gz und du hast tierisch viel luck gesoffen den das Vieh ist sau selten.
Am Land läuft es nur 60% ja aber dafür schwimmt es unter Wasser mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit und normale Landmounts schwimmen mit der Geschwindigkeit mit der auch ein Spieler ohne Mount schwimmen würde.


----------



## Pusillin (20. April 2009)

ultra geil das teile, angle sehr viel bis jetzt 5 stunden, nur in schwärmen, nie bekommen


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ultra geil das teile, angle sehr viel bis jetzt 5 stunden, nur in schwärmen, nie bekommen


Droppt das nur in Schwärmen?


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (20. April 2009)

wen ihr das habt..sagt mal wo ihr das herbekommen habt...sollte sichja wohl festrstellen lassen ob das nur in schwärmen bestimtmen gebieten von nordend droppt  usw.


----------



## Pusillin (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Droppt das nur in Schwärmen?


ja im offiziellem forum steht das- die deutschen patchnotes waren wohl nicht gut übersetzt, in den englishen
(richtigen) steht dass es die nur in schwärmen gibt.
jetzt ungefähr noch ne stunde geangelt und wieder nichts


----------



## Niak (23. April 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> wie is das gemeint mit "Wassermount"?
> Alle Reittiere können ab 3.1 schwimmen, falls du das meinst^^



130 % Schwimmgeschwindigkeit


----------



## DANYDEDR (23. April 2009)

Also ich hab sie im großen Meer direkt im 1. Schwarm Mondlichtsepia gehabt. Wahrscheinlich mehr als Glück ^^

Viel Spaß bei der Angelei und Tight Lines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deradon (23. April 2009)

Die Laufgeschwindigkeit ist NICHT 60%. Das Vieh ist exakt gleich schnell, wie wenn du zu Fuß unterwegs bist


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Ein Gildi von mir hat es im Muschelgroppenschwarm geangelt in der Borean Tundra. Also die Frage ist beantwortet. Man kann die Schildkröte nur in Schwärmen angeln.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (25. April 2009)

gibt schon threads dazu...

btt: gefrohrene see in einem tiefseemonsterbauchschwarm bei der angel daily geangelt und nach 30 min bekommen, weil ich nicht gesehen hatte, das ich das daily item schon im inventar hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein gildi hat es auch dort 1 tag vorher bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selah (7. Mai 2009)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> gibt schon threads dazu...
> 
> btt: gefrohrene see in einem tiefseemonsterbauchschwarm bei der angel daily geangelt und nach 30 min bekommen, weil ich nicht gesehen hatte, das ich das daily item schon im inventar hatte
> 
> ...



Hm, hab meine auch dort geangelt - möglicherweise sind die Chancen tatsächlich besser, eine MEERESschildkröte im MEER zu angeln. Aber keine Ahnung, ob da wirklich ein Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## SiTt69 (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab die in einem Lachsschwarm in den Grizzlyhügeln gefangen, an dem See wo man die Frosch-Küss-Daily fürs Argentumturnier machen muss... Aus langeweile einfach mal nach abschluss der q die angel ins Wasser gehalten und zack schildkröte an der leine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab mich sehr drüber gefreut, auch wenn mein DK nich wirklich was damit anfangen kann, denn mit eisige Pfade bin ich immernoch schneller "auf" dem Wasser.

MfG


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ein Gildi von mir hat es im Muschelgroppenschwarm geangelt in der Borean Tundra. Also die Frage ist beantwortet. Man kann die Schildkröte nur in Schwärmen angeln.


Steht auch im Erfolg drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (26. Juni 2009)

es gibt das gerücht das die bei freya in ulduar dropt.. weiß wer was?


----------



## Dobby1995 (23. Februar 2010)

SiTt69 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die in einem Lachsschwarm in den Grizzlyhügeln gefangen, an dem See wo man die Frosch-Küss-Daily fürs Argentumturnier machen muss... Aus langeweile einfach mal nach abschluss der q die angel ins Wasser gehalten und zack schildkröte an der leine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du schneller mit tauchen XD hat doch auch was ;-)


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

der schrieb:


> ...
> Muß man dafür in Schwärmen fischen, oder geht das auch ohne daß man in einen Schwarm wirft??
> ...



Nur in Schwärmen in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

60% ... Das Ding is nich zum reiten, sondern zum schwimmen ... Und manche posen auch ausgiebig damit ^^ ...


----------



## Ephilio (29. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Nur in Schwärmen in Nordend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab das Mount nach ca. 15 Minuten angeln bekommen - Winterlachse für'n Raid um genau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon vor paar Tagen bekommen, nach knapp 3 Stacks Winterlachs, die ich eigentlich nur fürs AH geangelt hab. (Als ich das Farmen nach dem Vieh längst aufgegeben hatte... xD)


----------



## Wolfmania (6. April 2010)

Verdammte Glückskinder - ich angel mich zu Tode und kein Mount, kein Dr.Zwicky *snif* nur den alten Fuchs bis jetzt bekommen...


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Verdammte Glückskinder - ich angel mich zu Tode und kein Mount, kein Dr.Zwicky *snif* nur den alten Fuchs bis jetzt bekommen...



Das Problem kenn/kannte ich.


----------



## Leonyja (16. April 2010)

Ich hab die Schildkröte nach gefühlten 10'000 Fischen und 100 Stunden in einem Schwarm  während einer Daily gekriegt. Weiss grad nicht wie das Gebiet heisst... Da wo früher der abgetrennte Arm geangelt werden musste.

Tempo im Wasser 100% - an Land eine Schildkröte :-)

aber sieht nice aus!


----------



## Slox (16. April 2010)

Ich habe´s in den Grizzlyhügeln bekommen.


----------



## AemJaY (17. April 2010)

Und was sagen uns nun diese Aufzählungen?

- Geangelt wirds nur in Schwärmen
- Nur In Nordend
- Wo egal, es droppt überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab welchem Skill kann man den in Nordend fischen?


----------



## 19Chico73 (23. April 2010)

Schon ab 1er skill kannst in Nordend angeln , erwischen wirst du dann aber nur Müll und keine Fische.
Ist nicht mehr so wie früher das du nur noch ab nem bestimmten skill hi und da Angeln kannst.
Theoretisch kann aber auch mit so einem lowskill die Schildkröte am Haken sein.
Ein Freund von mir hatt in der Boreanischen Angeln geskillt, war bei 200 nochwas und die Schildi war plötzlich dran.

Ich selbst hab die Schildi mit Fullskill unterhalb Dala geangelt bei den Glasflossenritzenschwärmen.


----------



## Sinmia (3. Mai 2010)

Ich sitze schon ewig an der Schildkröte...hab diverse seltene Fische schon x-Mal gefangen und auch sonst alles was man fangen und angeln kann aber die Schildkröte war noch nicht dabei leider...
...dabei würde sie super zu meinem Haustier von der Kinderwoche (Flinky) passen... *smile*

...ich hab teilweise schon das ganze Meer leergefischt *lach* ...ein Wunder das ihr alle noch Fische angeln könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...naja ich hoffe immernoch das es endlich mal klappt und ich sie mein Eigen nennen kann.

MfG
Eure Sinmia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmia (4. Mai 2010)

...es war gestern Abend um etwa 22 Uhr endlich soweit...die Meeresschildkröte hat sich endlich in meinem Netz verfangen *freu*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe gestern erst noch Beitrag hier geschrieben das ich sie immernoch nicht bekommen habe und nun war es soweit!

Habe sie in Heulenden Fjord in dem See mit der eingefrorenen Dryade gefangen in einem der Schwärme dort.
Kann diese Stelle nur empfehlen zum Angeln da es dort immer viele Schwärme gibt und man quasi nur um den See herumfarmen muss und mit ein wenig Glück ist es dann soweit wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe hier noch 2 Screenshots für diejenigen die sie leider noch nicht ihr Eigen nennen dürfen... 
Also weiterhin viel Glück euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG 
Eure Sinmia a.k.a. Maná (KdV)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talisea (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt wirklich überall in Schwärmen geangelt, einen haufen Gold gemacht mit den Fischen, aber keine Schildkröte. Ich hab alles in Allem einen Angelskill von fast 600 und angel täglich mindestens 2 Stunden sofern mein RL es zulässt. Ich gebe bald auf :\


----------



## xashija (20. Mai 2010)

Nich aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie hängt am Haken, wenn dus am wenigsten erwartest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shikai_<3 (20. Mai 2010)

Habe ich vor etwa 1 Monat geangelt, nach 30min Winterlachs farmen war sie plötzlich drin. Dachte die Schildkröte würde so enden wie alle anderen meiner "Farm-Versuche" aber hat gut geklappt =D

PS: Posen mit der ist Pflicht.


----------



## 19Chico73 (3. Juni 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Nich aufgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------

